# Spain: 400 Marihuana plants found in Marbella villa



## LdyLunatic (Oct 6, 2006)

Friday 06 Oct 2006


---
The largest Marihuana plantation ever found in the province of Málaga 
has been found in Marbella.

The National Police found more than 400 plants in flowerpots and hidden 
inside the basement of a large Marbella luxury villa.

The installation had systems for automatic heat and watering for the 
quicker growth of the plants.

Each plant has an estimated value of 3,000 uro
.
The previous record find for Marihuana plants was 327 found in a finca 
in Estepona in 2002.


----------

